# Beta results advice needed please following FET



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello everyone
I am after some advice please following my FET
I had 2 embryos transferred on 19th September ( 3DT) and I am over the moon that I got a bfp  
I tested with many FReR tests and clear blue and used a digital at 18dpo was shocked to see a 3+

I had a beta done 2 days ago at 21dpo and it was 9,646!!!!
I was sure they got it wrong as it seemed too high? I've been googling and I've found out that very highevs could indicate a molar pregnancy

I did think maybe twins but the levels seemed higher for twins from what I've read?
I had a 10cell put back that thawed 100% and also a 3 cell that was a 7 cell so was less than 50% loss so in theory not viable?? So I can't see how two had implanted. They were dpi g to discard the 3 cell and thaw another but I said no just put it back as I was happy with the 10cell.
What do you think?? 

Xxxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

I was getting 3 weeks plus on clear blue digital tests with my last fet from 15 days pt and my twins are sound asleep upstairs now.


----------

